# My sstud, pet line but my lovely mices



## Takuya (Jul 28, 2011)

Well well.
Here a presentation of my pet mices (one time I would like to do show mices, but not now)
The most are Lethal red mices, in a few shades.

Well For the first to the last :mrgreen:

Robin Hood - Burmese Chocolate Splash Fox (hope for the mousery - 6 Weeks and 41gr)










Little Brother - CPB splash fox (not an actual photo)










Brother Toc - Bone splash (also not actual photo)










Niniel - CPB splash (Also not actual)










Silver Star - Silver Chocolate










Coconuts - Burmese splash fox










Rosy - PEW rosette










Drake - Marten Sable splash










No name - Beige splash satin










Boreale and Aeris - Light Yellow splash satin (63gr) and sable (38gr) (Daughter and Mother)










Logan - Black longhair










Woody - Tricolor CPB Agouti










Storm - CPB piebald










Belial - CPB splash










Bloody Mary - Splash on agouti










Long time - Black tan piebald










Well this is for the first :lol: 
I've other mices, but I must do photos :mrgreen:


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Those are some really adorable mice!


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Very pretty mice, I love the satin with no name.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Wow, look at all the splashes! I love long time's colors. What does the caption mean by not actual photo?


----------



## Takuya (Jul 28, 2011)

Well I haven't an actual photo of them.
The photo is one as their were 4 weeks old


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Older photos are still photos.  I think they look great. If that is them at 4 weeks of age, they must be stunning now.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

love Drake


----------



## Takuya (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks ^^
Well Drake is free for Adoption :lol: 
He's a rest of my stock, but you know bucks are difficulte to place


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

So how can we persuade you to come to the UK and bring us some of your beautiful mice?


----------



## Takuya (Jul 28, 2011)

for these year I can't ^^
But normaly for 2012
Than I've more from these splashes and tricolor.


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

2012 is still so far away, I wonder how much it costs to ship mice?


----------



## Takuya (Jul 28, 2011)

I don't know.
But I can ask some breeder, dutch one who goes a few time in years in UK to ship the mouse


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Ooh yes please, I'd be very grateful.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Such pretty markings, they're lovely mice!


----------

